# Old Wool Field Shirt vs Fleece



## jjronnie (6 Apr 2008)

Anyone here actually prefer the old wool field shirt to the newer fleeces? I love them and still wish they were issued. Wonder why they got rid of a great piece of kit.


----------



## X-mo-1979 (6 Apr 2008)

Because enough people complained about how they rubbed the neck raw,weighed a ton when wet etc.It had buttons...


----------



## armyvern (6 Apr 2008)

Had "wool" allergies (which does seem to be on the rise) ...


----------



## BinRat55 (6 Apr 2008)

Wow.  My neck is getting itchy just THINKING about it... I prefer the fleece - hands down. Flannel is only good for pyjamas and bed sheets (I live my flannel bed sheets...)


----------



## Jed (6 Apr 2008)

The fleeces are nice, but after you shrink a way too large wool shirt, they are indestructible and great for hunting.


----------



## 211RadOp (6 Apr 2008)

I loved the Shirt, Itchy, Scratchy very much. It was a good shirt for it's times. I prefer the new fleece however for comfort and warmth. I do still have two of the old ones I wear when I am out at the farm in the winter getting wood.


----------



## jjronnie (6 Apr 2008)

Jed said:
			
		

> The fleeces are nice, but after you shrink a way too large wool shirt, they are indestructible and great for hunting.



Exactly. I never let any part of the shirt touch my skin. The new zip neck baselayers like merino or capilene and the wool field shirt over top work fantastic together and avoids the chafing issue. Much hardier and windproof than the fleeces too. I just really like the color too and how the wool blends in.


----------



## 1feral1 (6 Apr 2008)

I used to like the old 'shirt flannel', it was warm, and even had buttons to hold the sleeves up when they were rolled. I had several, wish I kept one.

The wool was not an issue with me, but under that shirt was the issue thermal and under that was the OD tee. Always warm.


----------



## mudgunner49 (7 Apr 2008)

Wool rocks!!  I miss the old wool shirt and still have a couple on "stand-by" for hunting season.  Far more windproof than the fleece and not as susceptible to burn holes from sparks and the like - much better around the campfire in the fall...

People who complain about the chafing and itching need to harden the f@$# up  ;D


blake


----------



## X Royal (7 Apr 2008)

Today I was in a surplus store in Stratford, Ont.(affiliated with KW Surplus). They had about 20 of the older wool field shirts. $8.00 each. All in very good to almost new condition. All sized Med. to Large. Now if there was some X- Large I would now have at least one more . Most had some form of ID inside the collar on the tag. Some written with marker & some sewn on, on small tape.  All ID was Rank/ Last Name/ Last 3. One with a hand written name tag sewn above the right pocket. Some of the tags varied due to different batches of the shirts. All 85% Wool.


----------



## mover1 (7 Apr 2008)

Much prefer the old wool shirt. I have one here in Oklahoma i sport out on cool evenings and I have had quite a few offers for it. I also wore it on my BSERE and was pissed when I was told I couldn't wear it on my solo phase because it wasn't current issue. 

Itching isn't a problem. Its something you get used to and when its worn in the darn things are really comfortable.

 I do wish they would come back in the system maybe a grass roots campaign to the CTS staff can bring them back!


----------



## mudgunner49 (7 Apr 2008)

mover1 said:
			
		

> Much prefer the old wool shirt. I have one here in Oklahoma i sport out on cool evenings and I have had quite a few offers for it. I also wore it on my BSERE and was pissed when I was told I couldn't wear it on my solo phase because it wasn't current issue.
> 
> Itching isn't a problem. Its something you get used to and when its worn in the darn things are really comfortable.
> 
> I do wish they would come back in the system *maybe a grass roots campaign to the CTS staff can bring them back!*



They'd find *some* way to screw it up...


----------



## Matt_Fisher (16 Apr 2008)

As I've said before, the Canadian version of the US M-1950 wool shirt was one of the best issued pieces of field gear I ever used.  Would wear it over my combat shirt much the same way that current 'softshell' technology is being utilized.  Was very wind and water resistant.  Quiet, very abrasion resistant, and flame retardant/non-melting/non-drip.  Other than the next-to-skin discomfort it might cause, and it's somewhat bulkiness and heavier weight than conventional fleeces/Snugpak type jackets, this thing was awesome.

As I've mentioned before, I'd love to convince one of the textile mills that prints CADPAT to run a batch of the wool/nylon blend material in CADPAT TW and do up a modernized version of the shirt, i.e. replace the front button flap with a water resistant zipper, do the chest pockets 'Napoleon' reach-across style, have a stand-up mandarin collar to better protect against wind and weather, add sleeve pockets, and pit zips and you'd have a rocking piece of gear.

If anybody is interested in such a piece of kit, please let me know and I'll see what I can do to make it happen.

Cheers,

Matt


----------



## mudgunner49 (17 Apr 2008)

Matt_Fisher said:
			
		

> As I've said before, the Canadian version of the US M-1950 wool shirt was one of the best issued pieces of field gear I ever used.  Would wear it over my combat shirt much the same way that current 'softshell' technology is being utilized.  Was very wind and water resistant.  Quiet, very abrasion resistant, and flame retardant/non-melting/non-drip.  Other than the next-to-skin discomfort it might cause, and it's somewhat bulkiness and heavier weight than conventional fleeces/Snugpak type jackets, this thing was awesome.
> 
> As I've mentioned before, I'd love to convince one of the textile mills that prints CADPAT to run a batch of the wool/nylon blend material in CADPAT TW and do up a modernized version of the shirt, i.e. replace the front button flap with a water resistant zipper, do the chest pockets 'Napoleon' reach-across style, have a stand-up mandarin collar to better protect against wind and weather, add sleeve pockets, and pit zips and you'd have a rocking piece of gear.
> 
> ...



I'd be on that like a fat kid on a Smartie...


----------



## X-mo-1979 (17 Apr 2008)

I wonder once we get a new chest rig to replace the TAC VEST,if we will have guys on here talking about how good the thing was. ;D


----------



## mudgunner49 (17 Apr 2008)

X-mo-1979 said:
			
		

> I wonder once we get a new chest rig to replace the TAC VEST,if we will have guys on here talking about how good the thing was. ;D



Put down the crack pipe and step back...


----------



## X-mo-1979 (17 Apr 2008)

mudgunner49 said:
			
		

> Put down the crack pipe and step back...


Same thing comes to my mind when I see people raving about that old button up thing. 
This topic just show's now matter how good of kit we get people seem to remember the old stuff as better in some regards.

Maybe it's nostalgia,remembering our youth. ;D

I for one do not wish to go back to a 17 yr old with my neck rubbed to peices,wearing a 200lb peice of wet sheep.


----------



## SeaKingTacco (17 Apr 2008)

That shirt was simply awesome in the winter-time.  I had a couple issued to me, brand-new, in 1988 with manufacturer labels from the early 50s.  Nothing before or since ever kept me as warm under my parka.  Don't recall ever being bothered by the wool...


----------



## RTaylor (17 Apr 2008)

I still have my old wolly from the reserves, it's a great jacket for looking stylish too especially in the autumn or spring. Stinks like hell when it gets wet though and the neck does get itchy. I was debating going and getting a silk liner put into it, or at least on the neck and inside the arms.


----------



## medaid (17 Apr 2008)

X-mo... You are one silly silly man ;D


----------



## GNR (18 Apr 2008)

Matt_Fisher said:
			
		

> If anybody is interested in such a piece of kit, please let me know and I'll see what I can do to make it happen.




Count me in Matt!


----------



## daftandbarmy (18 Apr 2008)

Matt_Fisher said:
			
		

> As I've said before, the Canadian version of the US M-1950 wool shirt was one of the best issued pieces of field gear I ever used.  Would wear it over my combat shirt much the same way that current 'softshell' technology is being utilized.  Was very wind and water resistant.  Quiet, very abrasion resistant, and flame retardant/non-melting/non-drip.  Other than the next-to-skin discomfort it might cause, and it's somewhat bulkiness and heavier weight than conventional fleeces/Snugpak type jackets, this thing was awesome.
> 
> As I've mentioned before, I'd love to convince one of the textile mills that prints CADPAT to run a batch of the wool/nylon blend material in CADPAT TW and do up a modernized version of the shirt, i.e. replace the front button flap with a water resistant zipper, do the chest pockets 'Napoleon' reach-across style, have a stand-up mandarin collar to better protect against wind and weather, add sleeve pockets, and pit zips and you'd have a rocking piece of gear.
> 
> ...



Me too (I'm such a joiner). See if you can get a synthetic lining attached to the neck and wrist closures, like the Pendleton shirts. And extra room at the wrists for venting/ big watches/ manly sized wrists:

http://www.millcreek-trading.com/shirts_wool/brightwood_zip_shirt_aa023_REGULAR.html


----------

